# género de los foreros en los post / option to specify gender



## elmg

Hola

Creo que debieran incorporar la opción de mostrar el género del forero en los post (quizás cerca de 'Location'). La verdad, estoy aburrida de escribir "bienvenido/a", etc. 

Obviamente, opcional, para quienes deseen mostrarlo. 

Saludos. 

--------------------

Hi. 

I think WR should add the option to show one's gender (perhaps near "Location") so they appear on posts. I'm tired of writing 'bienvenido/a', etc.

Obviously, it would be optional, for those who want to show it.

Regards.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola,

Está en "Public Profile". Estoy de acuerdo en que a veces tanto el nick como el avatar no dicen nada del sexo del forero (o forera ).

Yo opto por el "welcome" y acabo antes. Claro que algunos prefieren el políticamente correcto pero gramaticalmente demencial "bienvenid@" .

------------------------

Hello,

If you click "public profile" you´ll find it. I agree that many times the  nick and the avatar do not help to know if the forero/a is male or female.

I just write "welcome" and that´s all. Some people prefer the politically correct but gammatically crazy "bienvenid@".


----------



## elmg

Hi
Yes, I know it is in the 'Public Profile'... but in that case it would be necessary to go see it every time... 
I agree with you: "bienvenid@" is disgusting. I don't think that should be allowed here. 
Anyway 'bienvenido/a - welcome' was just an example. We have also other problemas with this, e.g., sometimes people ask "I want to say this in Spanish"; and sometimes the answer depends on the gender of the person asking the question. 

------------------------------------------------
Hola
Sí, se que esa información está en el Perfil Público... Pero en ese caso sería siempre necesario acudir ahí para verlo... 
Acuerdo contigo que el "bienvenid@" es terrible... No debería estar permitido aquí utilizar el/la @ de ese modo aquí. 
De cualquier modo "bienvenido/a" era sólo un ejemplo. Tenemos también otros problemas con esto, por ejemplo, a veces las personas preguntan "Cómo puedo yo decir esto en español"; y a veces la respuesta de quién es "yo".


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

If I am not sure when I write my answer all the pronouns, adjectives etc are in the masculine gender. 

I tend to avoid whenever posible the "estoy emocionado/a" because I find these kind of sentences awkward and confusing.

Of course I leave a footnote saying something like "be careful and remember Spanish is a gender-sensitive language".

I don´t know if the forum settings can be changed; maybe we should wait till a moderator or the administrator tell us if it can be done. Maybe it cannot.

P.S.

I found this: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=31421


----------



## swift

Hola elmg:

Tu sugerencia me gusta. Yo siempre verifico el sexo del forista antes de desearle la bienvenida. Pero cuando no aparece en su perfil, entonces opto por: te doy (o: te damos) la bienvenida al foro. En francés la tenemos más fácil: bienvenue parmi nous, sin preocuparnos por el sexo del forista. 

_________

I like elmg's suggestion. It would be nice to know the gender of the forero we are welcoming or replying to. However, I am not sure that showing the gender could make a difference since gender is not an information you must include in your public profile.


----------



## cuchuflete

There is an older C&S thread (from the days when 200 people on line was a lot!):

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=31198


----------



## elmg

Pero... no llegaron a nínguna conclusión allí ¿qué hacer?

Me parece que no es para nada problemático si es opcional, y en necesario para los problemas de lenguaje no para "juzgar" y toda esa elucubración que se ha desarrollado en ese hilo. 

Si es por eso, la nacionalidad también sería irrelevante porque permite emitir "juicios" aún peores con connotaciones racistas, etc., en un mundo que, lamentablemente, está dividido entre sur y norte. Mi firma responde eso. Pero hasta ahora no he visto grandes problemas con esto, salvo algún que otro desubicado por ahí. 

Disculpen que no lo escriba en inglés, me toma demasiado tiempo hacerlo (y hacerlo mal). Saludos.


----------



## swift

elmg said:


> Pero... no llegaron a nínguna conclusión allí ¿qué hacer?



Es que así es este foro. 



> Me parece que no es para nada problemático si es opcional, y en necesario para los problemas de lenguaje no para "juzgar" y toda esa elucubración que se ha desarrollado en ese hilo.


Bueno, algunos cambiaron de opinión. Egueule, por ejemplo, precisó su sexo en el perfil. 



> Si es por eso, la nacionalidad también sería irrelevante porque permite emitir "juicios" aún peores con connotaciones racistas, etc., en un mundo que, lamentablemente, está dividido entre sur y norte. Mi firma responde eso. Pero hasta ahora no he visto grandes problemas con esto, salvo algún que otro desubicado por ahí.


Buen punto. Pero en tanto brindar información que algunos consideramos confidencial dependa de la decisión personal, es decir, mientras sea un asunto de _voluntad_  (como debe ser) y no una obligación, nada cambiará.


----------



## elmg

Además quiero agregar que las personas que se pronunciaron en contra en ese hilo parten de la idea de que el hombre por naturaleza es malo o algo similar... Pensar que agregar el género lleva necesariamente a desvirtuar el profesionalismo del foro o generar un ambiente de conquista o vaya uno a saber qué... es medio paranoico la verdad.


----------



## ewie

For fans of this kind of thing, here's _another_ inconclusive thread on the subject, more recent than the other two.


----------



## ewie

For what it's worth, I'm very _pro_ your idea, Elmg

As a compromise measure, I fully support your idea, and presume that others will too.  But it's very early days for this thread ~ I wouldn't give up on it just yet

(I have no idea what the capabilities of the VBulletin program are but I _imagine_ your idea is doable)


----------



## cuchuflete

I believe that I suggested, about four years ago, that those who wish to publicize their sex in posts as well as in their profile can add a letter (f or m are generally understood in many languages) or word to their signatures.  This requires no adjustments or customizations of the vB forum software.
__________________
¡La soledad! La soledad es el meollo de nuestra esencia, y con eso de congregarnos, de arrebañarnos, no hacemos sino ahondarla. –M. de Unamuno ____*m*_


----------



## elmg

Mmm.... Me parece una solución parche, aunque útil si no hay otras opciones (que supongo efectivamente las hay), vengo a enterarme que eres "m".


----------



## cuchuflete

La ventaja es que el dueño del sitio no tiene que ajustar ni mantener el programa (código de vB).  Los usuarios que tengan ganas de informar a los demás si son machos, hembras, damas, caballeros, o lo que sea no tienen que esforzarse mucho—una sola letra.

Así, sin irme al perfil público de elmg, puedo reconocer al instante si es Ud. "el mg" o "la elmg".


----------



## elmg

cuchuflete said:


> la ventaja es que el dueño del sitio no tiene que ajustar ni mantener el programa (código de vb). Los usuarios que tengan ganas de informar a los demás si son machos, hembras, damas, caballeros, o lo que sea no tienen que esforzarse mucho—una sola letra.
> 
> Así, sin irme al perfil público de elmg, puedo reconocer al instante si es ud. "el mg" o "la elmg".


 
*la.*


----------



## Gernot Back

I think the gender should not only be specified in the public profile, but also in the personal information part on top of each post. 

Just one example: moderator _Sowka_ of the German Forum is a woman. The nickname, however, doesn't give any clue about this. Participants in the German forum tend to address her in the wrong way therefore, with "Lieber Sowka" (male) instead of "Liebe Sowka" (female).

[Mod note: link to post removed - unnecessary for point being made] 

Why do you urge people to invent nicknames for themselves instead of letting them use their real names in the course of the registration process in the first place?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

elmg said:


> *la.*


 
Ahí está la cosa... no iré a tu perfil a ver si eres el o la, francamente.

Yo, ni me preocupo.
Me llamo Juan.


----------

